# Good Neighbourhoods to Live in Puebla



## Caitlin

Hi,

I'm coming to Puebla soon, and my boyfriend is already there, about to start apartment hunting. I'm trying to get a sense from here of good or bad neighbourhoods in Puebla, but I can't find much information. Could anyone tell me what some good areas to live are?

I'd be looking for a one bedroom apartment probably, relatively well connected to the centre. Are there any interesting or off-beat areas in Puebla? Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome, Caitlin. We're curious; what do you consider "interesting or offbeat"? I'm sure the folks in Puebla will come to your aid with the responses you need. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## quinta

The main Zocalo are offers some pretty reasonable rents as well as being a great place to be! (I've seen some 1 block away from the Cathedral for $2000, awesome area! Colonial buildings, restaurants, clubs, stores, museums & galeries)- 
Also check out the zone close to "Barrio de los Sapos" (where the antique swap meet's are and is full of local color), same for the "Barrio de los Artistas" (artists, musicians, lively places, close to centro too)- Then you can check out more residential areas like: San Manuel, next door to El Mirador (where I live), down the avenue, Anzures are all nice areas, quiet yet close to everything.
You can find apartments from $1500 to $5000 pesos a month, depending on the building... Good Luck! Get the "Sol de Puebla" newspaper for classifieds and by all means, walk around there's plenty of "For Rent" signs out.


----------



## Caitlin

Thank you very much for such a detailed answer... the prices you mentioned are all in pesos, yes? I was surprised that it would be as low as $2000 near the Cathedral, is that not only about $200 American? 

I guess by quirky and off-beat I mean places where there's a good mix of different types of people, with an interesting character (not necessarily touristy), lots of places to drink coffee,  and somewhere that I'd feel fine-ish walking about at night, given that I definitely don't look like a local.

Again, thank you very much!


----------



## quinta

Yes, all prices must be in pesos since this is Mexico after all. The peso right now is low so you get a good deal on exchange rates. If you will be staying a while, you might want to talk to your bank and see if they have any relationships with banks here and arrange for money transfers while you are here, this can save you $ and hassle, otherwise you will only have your ATM or Credit Cards to get cash from the ATM machines and could cost more..... just a suggestion.
To rent an apartment here they will typically ask for a deposit equal to a month's rent, the month's rent and depending if services are already in the apartment, they could ask for a deposit for the phone, etc. There might be deposits for phone, internet, cable, etc. but shouldn't be a problem at all. I you decide to have a car, a monthly pension can be found or public transport is very economical and goes everywhere!
Yes, the main Zocalo area, close to the Cathedral is surprisingly economical. I have a friend who's paying $2000 pesos for a 4 br apartment 1/2 block from the Cathedral! Wow, if I didn't have a lease where I live (El Mirador), I'd want to move there. But our area is very nice too.
We often go walking at dusk in the Zocalo and we've never had a problem nor seen anything that might give us pause. Lots of places to have coffee, churrerias, tacos, pizzerias, hotels and restaurants, galeries, museums, plus most of the historical buildings are in that area so it's a visual feast as well, so beautiful.... we love going to that area!


----------



## RVGRINGO

quinta said:


> .......... The peso right now is low so you get a good deal on exchange rates. If you will be staying a while, you might want to talk to your bank and see if they have any relationships with banks here and arrange for money transfers while you are here, this can save you $ and hassle, otherwise you will only have your ATM or Credit Cards to get cash from the ATM machines and could cost more..... .......


We have found that transfers or wires through banks is not cost effective. Using an ATM machine, preferably with a corresponding bank to your own at home, or with a home bank, like USAA for ex-military officers, which charges no fees, is the best exchange rate. You may want to get a second debit card, let your bank know you will be in Mexico, and have them raise your daily limit from the default amount. Most expats live via the ATM machines; they are everywhere.


----------



## quinta

With the new banking changes that took effect at the end of May, cash withdrawals can no longer be made from your US banks at the teller's window. This withdrawal only cost $3.00 from our US Bank, Wells Fargo. We used that for a while and was quite economical since using the ATM in Mexico, you are subject to their daily ATM withdrawal limits (and I have a high limit on my card), sure you get the latest exchange rate (daily rate per the bank, same as the teller's window) BUT each withdrawal costs $5.00. (Before you could withdraw $25,000 pesos and not have to pay any tax, just the $3.00 fee, now Banamex for example let's you withdraw $4,000 pesos (the daily ATM limit) for $5.00 US so you end up paying $30 US instead, that's a big increase.
I was also told that Banamex is the only bank that will take US ATM Cards (Credit Cards are different), so you're stuck with them.
However if you open an account at Bancomer, there is an association with Wells Fargo in place so you need to check with your US bank to see which Mexican Bank they are associated with (but you need to do the first withdrawal IN the US while subsequent online withdrawals can be done from Mexico but you need to set it up in person before leaving) they only charge $3.00 US for transferring money from the US to Mexico and can be high amounts.
Naturally each person has to find out which arrangement is the most effective for them and keep up with the changes that are being made to the banking system - constantly - which can cost you. If you live on a fixed income these increases can make an impact.
I'm still waiting to hear about costs and time associated with depositing a US Check to a Mexican account which could be another option if you plan ahead... anyone know? Both Banamex and Bancomer said they'd get back to me on this and I'm still waiting to get an answer, it's been 2 weeks. We used to do this with Lloyd's and Monex but neither one is in Puebla, closest is in Mexico City which is not practical.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Whoa there! Our US ATM card works just fine in any bank's machine in Mexico and we frequently draw more than the stated limit on the machine; routinely 6000 pesos, even though the machine may indicate a limit of 3000 or 5000, etc. Fortunately, I am eligible for USAA banking and pay no fees for use of an ATM anywhere. Similar arrangements are available with other US banks which have partners or common owners in Mexico. We all pay the 1% foreign exchange fee which eventually shows up on your statement.


----------



## AdePuebla

I've lived in Colonia El Salvador, rent was 1400 for a 2 bedroom but it wasn't that nice there. Now we live in Colonia Universidad, rent is 1500 for a 2 bedroom. I like it a lot here. Not much of a night life like over in El Salvador but i dont stay up late so, i really dont know what it's like at night. 

About the ATM thing. I have WaMu (now Chase) and i've been using the card here for over a year and have used it with Bancomer, Banamex, HSBC and Santander ATMS and i dont get charged any fee other than 1% of how much i take out. I dont know about how much the limits are since i've never taken out more than 5000 pesos at a time.


----------



## albertept

RVGRINGO said:


> We have found that transfers or wires through banks is not cost effective. Using an ATM machine, preferably with a corresponding bank to your own at home, or with a home bank, like USAA for ex-military officers, which charges no fees, is the best exchange rate. You may want to get a second debit card, let your bank know you will be in Mexico, and have them raise your daily limit from the default amount. Most expats live via the ATM machines; they are everywhere.


I have USAA and will be moving to Mexico. Are there any affiliated banks that you know of?


----------



## RVGRINGO

None that I know of, and you won't need any. Just use your debit card at any ATM. You can do all of your banking online.
If you need a larger amount to buy a house or a car, plan ahead and you can open an account with a Mexican investment house, using a USAA check. In three weeks, you can start using those funds.


----------

